# Carbide tip



## rube2112 (Feb 17, 2016)

Im wondering y no one has ever created a carbide tipped hand crosscut saw? Robb


----------



## Macman125 (Feb 17, 2016)

That is a good question. With as slow as the cutters would be pulled into the wood, one would last darn near indefinitely.


----------



## Conquistador3 (Feb 17, 2016)

rube2112 said:


> Im wondering y no one has ever created a carbide tipped hand crosscut saw? Robb



Yes, somebody has: http://taylortradingco.com/Handtools/AACtungstencarbidetippedhandsaws.htm


----------

